# Roll Call Button Willow 9/20 and 9/21



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

So, who all is going?

Mondo Beer, Willow Ranch Honies, and Motel6. :bigpimp: 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I might go to check it out but not be an actual student. (Too soon after this last one) Sorta gimme a taste of what all you folks are talking about when you rave about Buttonwillow. Maybe the next time after that I might actually enroll in that school.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Me me me! :wave:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Me me me! :wave:




Well yeah... since you don't have to pay....


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Well yeah... since you don't have to pay....


I pay in sweat and hard work, not in $$$ - instructor hata' !


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Blah! Sweat and hard work....well, maybe if you're riding with Stuka!  

Count me in on this event. Gotta for it before Lin returns. :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I pay in sweat and hard work, not in $$$ - instructor hata' !


Not that I wouldn't rather pay that way instead of spending my greenbacks which could be put towards more car stuff or tools or whatever.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Blah! Sweat and hard work....well, maybe if you're riding with Stuka!
> 
> Count me in on this event. Gotta for it before Lin returns. :eeps:


Ah.... while the cat's away... the mice... er... hamsters... will play huh?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The most important question is whether Butthead will be there too, since he's already teasing us with this thread.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Raffi said:


> The most important question is whether Butthead will be there too, since he's already teasing us with this thread.


I don't know about Butthead, because I head that his car is out of commission. :eeps:

I do know that I am sending in the app tomorrow. :drive: :bigpimp: :angel:

The beer, the honies, the indigestion from Denny's breakfast, and that 99.99 degree temperature, what more could one ask for. :beerchug:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> I do know that I am sending in the app tomorrow. :drive: :bigpimp: :angel:
> 
> The beer, the honies, the indigestion from Denny's breakfast, and that 99.99 degree temperature, what more could one ask for. :beerchug:


Schhhweeeeeeeet! :beerchug: :clap:  :drive: :supdude:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Stuka said:


> So, who all is going?
> 
> Mondo Beer, Willow Ranch Honies, and Motel6. :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


I'm definitely planning on being there. How can I resist the food and drinks at Willow Ranch, the waitresses, the great and always changing race track and the joy of being woken up by Tom Bodett telling me that I've won a million dollars.

You can't go wrong in the beautiful town of Buttonwillow! :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

What's Butthead going to use for a car? Last I heard he was b*tching about the moonroof on someone's car, who's offered to co-drive. 

Just so you know, I'm no longer 100% committed. We just signed a broker's agreement yesterday and will be putting our house up for sale...Depending on how quickly things move, I may be tied up in the next few weeks to month. 

If the house doesn't sit on the block for more than a week then I'll be there. If the house remains on the block for month on end, I won't know for certain until the week before.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The app is in the mail!!! :thumbup: :freakdanc 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm passing, my last event was at buttonwillow and I want a change of scenery, thus Sears Pt this fall.

I should of done the California speedway event with you guys :spank: , it is so close to san diego compared to everywhere else :bawling:

Have fun with the willow ranch honies :whip:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

beautiful town of Buttonwillow? 

This will be my fourth visit to Buttonwillow. Still, with all the ho-ha about Willow Ranch, I have yet to visit there. They serve good fries, right? :AF330i: That's what you guys are raving about huh...?



Interlocker said:


> I'm definitely planning on being there. How can I resist the food and drinks at Willow Ranch, the waitresses, the great and always changing race track and the joy of being woken up by Tom Bodett telling me that I've won a million dollars.
> 
> You can't go wrong in the beautiful town of Buttonwillow! :thumbup:


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Me me me! :wave:


Anyone know which direction they plan to run?

Lee


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> beautiful town of Buttonwillow?
> 
> This will be my fourth visit to Buttonwillow. Still, with all the ho-ha about Willow Ranch, I have yet to visit there. They serve good fries, right? :AF330i: That's what you guys are raving about huh...?


The great thing about Button Willow is that Motel6 is only a few hundred yards away from the Willow Ranch. :thumbup:

This is my usual Button Willow routine.

Arrive at Button Willow.
Check in to Motel6.
Get helmet tech'ed.
Gather up my buddies and walk over to the Willow Ranch.
Proceed to drink way too many Mondo beers.
Walk, er stumble back to Motel6.
Drink jugs of water before going to bed.
Wake up at 6 because I have to pee. :bigpimp:

This alarm works better than anythign else, and also guarantees that you won't have a hangover.

Have breakfast at Denny's, but make sure you tell them to put butter on the side, otherwise your bread will be swimming in the butter. :yikes:

Get ready for a full day of sun, fun, and car. :drive:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Stuka said:


> This alarm works better than anythign else, and also guarantees that you won't have a hangover.


 :rofl:

you dont like Tom or whatever that motel 6 guy calling you up in the morning?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I emailed Tom and he said they haven't decided yet. But may be a surprise!  Perhaps they will annouce on that Sat?



Lee said:


> Anyone know which direction they plan to run?
> 
> Lee


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> The addiction doesn't suck... the cost of the addiction is what sucks...
> 
> Oh yeah.... where were the dancing girls?  :eeps:


The cost of addiction does suck but I think its worse when you have the $ but you can't go.

Didn't you see the dancing girls by the pool at the banquet? Or where you too busy listening about RPMs and AFM ratios?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Guys c'mon! It's not that difficult to persuade your other half. It's all about understanding and compromising. It's not like you're hanging out with a bunch of morons or losers.  You're hanging out with decent, young men who are just a little crazy about cars, that's all.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> The cost of addiction does suck but I think its worse when you have the $ but you can't go.
> 
> Didn't you see the dancing girls by the pool at the banquet? Or where you too busy listening about RPMs and AFM ratios?


:rofl: :bustingup

I just have to find the $ part... also, since I just went to a track school... time to spend money (when I have it) on another mod... then back to track school.... :eeps:

I've got track school withdrawl too... I dreamt I was at another school last night.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I tell her everyday how important it is to go to the HPDS. But I get that "look" everytime. Her whole family is driving from NoCal to help move, so it would be very bad if I don't help even though it's not much stuff. I'm sure you know what I mean. I can see the in-laws giving me crap everytime I see them. My only hope is if they change their minds as far as the move date which doesn't seem likely. Pray to the Track Gods for me.


Hahaha, yes yes yes, the dreded "look".

Okay, so we have a situation where we have six people (father, mother, brother, sister, your SO, and yourself) moving stuff into a dorm room. Back then I did it all by myself and it took less than 2 hours.

How about asking your SO and their family to go up to Buttonwillow after the move to UCI? Get an instructor to give the dad, the brother, and the SO a ride. It's an exploration experiernce about Mdk330i's addiction. You know, since you are going to be part of the family soon, they gotta know what it's all about. Hey, since the whole family is already down there, there is a perfect opportunity for them to find out what it's all about.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :bustingup
> 
> I just have to find the $ part... also, since I just went to a track school... time to spend money (when I have it) on another mod... then back to track school.... :eeps:
> 
> I've got track school withdrawl too... I dreamt I was at another school last night.


Yeah it's a never ending cycle. Track school, mod, track school, mod, track school, okay time for a new car, track school.....


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Guys c'mon! It's not that difficult to persuade your other half. It's all about understanding and compromising. It's not like you're hanging out with a bunch of morons or losers.  You're hanging out with decent, young men who are just a little crazy about cars, that's all.


Easy for you to say when the SO is not around.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Galun said:


> Hahaha, yes yes yes, the dreded "look".
> 
> Okay, so we have a situation where we have six people (father, mother, brother, sister, your SO, and yourself) moving stuff into a dorm room. Back then I did it all by myself and it took less than 2 hours.
> 
> How about asking your SO and their family to go up to Buttonwillow after the move to UCI? Get an instructor to give the dad, the brother, and the SO a ride. It's an exploration experiernce about Mdk330i's addiction. You know, since you are going to be part of the family soon, they gotta know what it's all about. Hey, since the whole family is already down there, there is a perfect opportunity for them to find out what it's all about.


Only if it was that easy.

The family already thinks I'm crazy b/c I got the bimmer when the money spent could have paid for the wedding.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Actually even if Lin is around, I am free to track my car too.  I told you before that she and I have an agreement. Never ask her what she buy from a shopping spree, and she will never ask why I spend so much time with guys and BMWs. Then again, I like mall and antique shopping myself too. So...it's win-win situation.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Only if it was that easy.
> 
> The family already thinks I'm crazy b/c I got the bimmer when the money spent could have paid for the wedding.


I thought the groom and the bride were never responsible for the wedding. I thought the bride's parents usually pick up the tab?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Galun said:


> Yeah it's a never ending cycle. Track school, mod, track school, mod, track school, okay time for a new car, track school.....


It's the "Circle of Life"


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Actually even if Lin is around, I am free to track my car too.  I told you before that she and I have an agreement. Never ask her what she buy from a shopping spree, and she will never ask why I spend so much time with guys and BMWs. Then again, I like mall and antique shopping myself too. So...it's win-win situation.


But do you get the "look"? That evil look that stabs you in the heart and make you full of guilt?

BTW do you think New Century/John Velarde would give me hard time getting my rotors replaced under warranty despite the tracking of the car?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Galun said:


> I thought the groom and the bride were never responsible for the wedding. I thought the bride's parents usually pick up the tab?


Uh, doesn't seem to work that way anymore. Especially when wedding are like $15K+. For sure our parent do not have that kind of $.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Galun said:


> Getting ready for the scrub down Stuka? :bigpimp: :rofl: :rofl:


:flipoff: :flipoff:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Got my Confirmation! :thumbup: :drive: 

Let's see, Motel6 reservation, check, soft water body wash, check, helmet, check. :drink: 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

I just sent mine in!  

Be gentle on my car Galun!


----------



## TANBOY90274 (May 12, 2003)

so, how mch does it cost to attend this event?, does any one has a schedule and a link to this event?. How many cars and people are going to be there?.


awwwwwwwww, I'm so exciting, can't wait  :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

TANBOY90274 said:


> so, how mch does it cost to attend this event?, does any one has a schedule and a link to this event?. How many cars and people are going to be there?.
> 
> awwwwwwwww, I'm so exciting, can't wait  :thumbup:


CCC


----------



## TANBOY90274 (May 12, 2003)

thankyou


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

woohoo said:


> I just sent mine in!
> 
> Be gentle on my car Galun!


Got the confirmation, we are both in bud.

Your car will be fine. Hopefully I've already made all the mistakes on mine. :angel:


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Galun said:


> Got the confirmation, we are both in bud.
> 
> Your car will be fine. Hopefully I've already made all the mistakes on mine. :angel:


I've witnessed some of them firsthand! (j/k) :rofl:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

woohoo said:


> I've witnessed some of them firsthand! (j/k) :rofl:


Hopefully you won't have to witness some more this weekend. I am going to attempt a brake fluid change along with changing the brake pads to your car. I need your help in pumping the pedal.

After this, the next project will be the UUC sways.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Got my confirmation for the school as well.  

I tried calling Motel 6 at Buttonwillow and they said that the rooms are full booked on 19/20 of Sept. But I just booked a room through the website. Not sure what's the deal here. Anyone has similar experiences?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Maybe the block of rooms reserved for BMW ran out? I paid around $28 per night - that's the rate for the block of rooms reserved for the school.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, the first time I called I didn't mention I am with BMW club and they said all are booked. When I did mention that, they say it doesn't make a difference. Strange.

I booked mine over the net for $30 a night.



Galun said:


> Maybe the block of rooms reserved for BMW ran out? I paid around $28 per night - that's the rate for the block of rooms reserved for the school.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Got my confirmation for the school as well.
> 
> I tried calling Motel 6 at Buttonwillow and they said that the rooms are full booked on 19/20 of Sept. But I just booked a room through the website. Not sure what's the deal here. Anyone has similar experiences?


If I were you, I'd reserve a room at the Good Nite Inn across the street, and make sure to ask for a room away from the freeway. It is supposed to be a much cleaner hotel than the Motel 6.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Is there where you're staying?



Raffi said:


> If I were you, I'd reserve a room at the Good Nite Inn across the street, and make sure to ask for a room away from the freeway. It is supposed to be a much cleaner hotel than the Motel 6.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Is there where you're staying?


I don't know where the club is reserving the rooms... :dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> I don't know where the club is reserving the rooms... :dunno:


 The CC CCA says they reserved a block at Motel 6.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> The CC CCA says they reserved a block at Motel 6.


Then I guess that's where I'm staying!


----------



## Kit Kat (Jun 23, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Then I guess that's where I'm staying!


I am going to come to the track on Saturday, I might even ask an instructor to drive me around the track once or twice.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kit Kat said:


> I am going to come to the track on Saturday, I might even ask an instructor to drive me around the track once or twice.


Just don't ask for Raffi. :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Just don't ask for Raffi. :eeps:


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kit Kat said:


> I am going to come to the track on Saturday, I might even ask an instructor to drive me around the track once or twice.


It would be my pleasure!  :bigpimp:

HACK and Sergio: :flipoff: :flipoff:


----------



## Kit Kat (Jun 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Just don't ask for Raffi. :eeps:


Of course I would ask him. He is a very good driver and knows how to keep all four of his tires on the track.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kit Kat said:


> Of course I would ask him. He is a very good driver and knows how to keep all four of his tires on the track.


 :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kit Kat said:


> Of course I would ask him. He is a very good driver and knows how to keep all four of his tires on the track.


Yes, well, knowing how to keep all 4 tires on the track and actually doing so are two quite different things.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kit Kat said:


> Of course I would ask him. He is a very good driver and knows how to keep all four of his tires on the track.


Appearantly you did not ride with him at Las Vegas and Buttonwillow. :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Yes, well, knowing how to keep all 4 tires on the track and actually doing so are two quite different things.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:



> Appearantly you did not ride with him at Las Vegas and Buttonwillow. :eeps:


Stop your defamatory statements HACK... I am not the one who went off at Fontana - care to remember that? :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Stop your defamatory statements HACK... I am not the one who went off at Fontana - care to remember that? :angel:


:eeps:

: popcorn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Stop your defamatory statements HACK... I am not the one who went off at Fontana - care to remember that? :angel:


So Beavis, what's the password? :flipoff: :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> So Beavis, what's the password? :flipoff: :bustingup :bustingup


"The password? Hmmm-hmm.... I'll kick you in the nads! Hmm-hmm..."

Butt-head would have been in the same situation if he were actually driving in that school too. :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Butt-head would have been in the same situation if he were actually driving in that school too. :rofl:


Actually, Butthead would have gone to bed early enough to wake up on time AND would not have put watching F1 ahead of getting some sleep before a track day...unlike someone we know...:cough: HACK :cough: Right Stuka?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :eeps:
> 
> : popcorn:


Feeling concerned too, doeboy?   :angel:


----------



## Kit Kat (Jun 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Appearantly you did not ride with him at Las Vegas and Buttonwillow. :eeps:


Actually I have driven with him many times at different tracks and he has ALWAYS been in control when I have been in the car. 
:angel:

I trust him.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kit Kat said:


> Actually I have driven with him many times at different tracks and he has ALWAYS been in control when I have been in the car.
> :angel:
> 
> I trust him.


Thanks Kit Kat. :kiss: :whip:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Stop your defamatory statements HACK... I am not the one who went off at Fontana - care to remember that? :angel:


I seem to recall a certain someone doing a spectacular 180 on the bull-ring two years ago.

I also seem to recall a certain someone with a car CAKED with mud at a BMWCCA Meeting and claimed to have gone off track at Buttonwillow the morning of.

This certain someone has decided that he's fit to wear a certain fruity colored shirt, all of a sudden his driving record is whiped clean. 

I guess we all have our incentives to earn our yellow shirts, huh? :dunno:

And yes, I remember going off track vividly. At least I admit doing stupid sh*t like that. And it's sh*t like that that forces me to learn to be a better driver on the track. Unlike certain someone who'd just recently earned the right to drive with the B group (or wear yellow shirts) now have all of a sudden forgotten that he used to make the same stupid mistakes when he was a C or D student. And if every single mistake I make on the track is going to be scrutinized like this, I dunno why I should attend more driving schools. :thumbdwn:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Feeling concerned too, doeboy?   :angel:


Not really... I haven't gone off.... yet.... :eeps: ... ok... maybe a little concerned that one day... it will happen to me too....


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I seem to recall a certain someone doing a spectacular 180 on the bull-ring two years ago.
> 
> I also seem to recall a certain someone with a car CAKED with mud at a BMWCCA Meeting and claimed to have gone off track at Buttonwillow the morning of.
> 
> ...


Damn, I need to go get out my stockpile of chill pills! Relax dude...  :tsk:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Not really... I haven't gone off.... yet.... :eeps: ... ok... maybe a little concerned that one day... it will happen to me too....


Hey, at least you're taking my jokes in good spirit, unlike someone we know...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I seem to recall a certain someone doing a spectacular 180 on the bull-ring two years ago.


Oh, and for the record, it was a 90 degree spin!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Hey, at least you're taking my jokes in good spirit, unlike someone we know...


Hey it's all about give and take man....


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Hey it's all about give and take man....


Hear that HACK? :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Damn, I need to go get out my stockpile of chill pills! Relax dude...  :tsk:


I'll relax when you guys get off my case about going off track at Fontana. :flipoff:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I'll relax when you guys get off my case about going off track at Fontana. I don't need to be reminded constantly by your highness about how much more superior your driving skill is and how you would never make a f**king mistake like that.:thumbdwn:
> 
> It was a lot more fun when all you guys are in B, C, or D. Now all you do is look down on the C and D guys. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: Yeah, we are all well aware that our driving skill does not hold a candle to yours, alright? That's why we continue to go to driving events to improve ourselves. If we're going to be berated for every mistake we make, I might as well give up now since I'll never be as good as you. :flipoff:


Dude, chill. I never intended to piss you off, and I never implied 
I'm so superior to you. You tease me about going off track when I was a student, so can't you take it when I tease you? You still remind me of mistakes I made over a year and a half ago, and I'm ok with it! Stuka doesn't get that pissed when I say he's a DFL student...  Right Stuka?

Can we :kiss: (not literally :eeps: ) and make up now? :angel:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Kit Kat said:


> Actually I have driven with him many times at different tracks and he has ALWAYS been in control when I have been in the car.
> :angel:
> 
> I trust him.


Are you sure he isn't holding back for you?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Not really... I haven't gone off.... yet.... :eeps: ... ok... maybe a little concerned that one day... it will happen to me too....


I would recommend someone with your same experience level to not push the envelope as much until you know your limits (and car's limits).

IOW, build up your speed gradually and when you've gotten up to a speed that you are comfortable with, stay at that same speed (perhaps maybe 8/10ths) and learn to get really comfortable before ratcheting it up another notch (9/10th). The difference between maintaining 8/10ths and 9/10ths of not just your car's potential but your own 'skills' potential is quite draining on resources. Not properly buildling up your speed (even up to 7/10ths) is what inevitably causes one to drop a wheel or go off track.

Now, none of us can just get on track and drive 10/10ths all day long. If we could, then I'd be in F1 and given the amount of blah blah blah that a certain someone has been dishing out, so would he.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I would recommend someone with your same experience level to not push the envelope as much until you know your limits (and car's limits).
> 
> IOW, build up your speed gradually and when you've gotten up to a speed that you are comfortable with, stay at that same speed (perhaps maybe 8/10ths) and learn to get really comfortable before ratcheting it up another notch (9/10th). The difference between maintaining 8/10ths and 9/10ths of not just your car's potential but your own 'skills' potential is quite draining on resources. Not properly buildling up your speed (even up to 7/10ths) is what inevitably causes one to drop a wheel or go off track.
> 
> Now, none of us can just get on track and drive 10/10ths all day long. If we could, then I'd be in F1 and given the amount of blah blah blah that a certain someone has been dishing out, so would he.


I think my fear of junking my nice car into a tirewall or even worse keeps me under control for the most part.... First time I ever got on the track I felt like :yikes: when with more experience and skill build up I could probably do a lot more (hopefully someday.... :eeps: ) this last time I didn't even feel nervous or that worked up after a session. Of course this could also be because I've been to the track before and was already sort of familiar with the track. Guess I'll have to see if I get just as worked up on a track I've never been to... 

Did you think I pushed a little much? I dunno... I felt pretty comfortable out there for the most part... :dunno:

So far I guess I've been pretty fortunate and haven't dropped any off track yet.... (knock on wood) and hopefully it won't ever happen....


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> ... given the amount of blah blah blah that a certain someone has been dishing out, so would he. ...


WTF? Is this bag-on-Raffi night? :dunno:  :tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> WTF? Is this bag-on-Raffi night? :dunno:  :tsk:


Maybe he's just trying to help HACK feel better? :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Did you think I pushed a little much? I dunno... I felt pretty comfortable out there for the most part... :dunno:


You should never push yourself or your car any level further than you are comfortable with. Now, there is a difference between being comfortable and confident. Just cause you are confident the car or you can go up one notch doesn't mean you should. You don't want to run out of skills as they say.

You definitely didn't push too far past your skill level. Truth is you stayed on track all the time.

Now, as for your next school, tell your instructor what you want to get out of it and he'll be able to guide you to that next 'level'. Just remember, there is no substitute for 'seat time'.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> WTF? Is this bag-on-Raffi night? :dunno:  :tsk:


Who??? Me??????


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> You should never push yourself or your car any level further than you are comfortable with. Now, there is a difference between being comfortable and confident. Just cause you are confident the car or you can go up one notch doesn't mean you should. You don't want to run out of skills as they say.
> 
> You definitely didn't push too far past your skill level. Truth is you stayed on track all the time.
> 
> Now, as for your next school, tell your instructor what you want to get out of it and he'll be able to guide you to that next 'level'. Just remember, there is no substitute for 'seat time'.


Talk about some :blah: :blah:

 :tsk:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Talk about some :blah: :blah:
> 
> :tsk:


Okay, now I will open the can of whoopass on you!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Okay, now I will open the can of whoopass on you!


Oooohhh, I'm so scared...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Oooohhh, I'm so scared...


Hack, how do we go about getting certain users banned from the board???


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Hack, how do we go about getting certain users banned from the board???


 :rofl:

ok ok.... here's Raffi's next response:



> :flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff:


 :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> ok ok.... here's Raffi's next response:
> 
> :angel:


LOL!!! Yeah, that's about all he can dish out.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

sergiok said:


> LOL!!! Yeah, that's about all he can dish out.


All you have to do is threaten Raffi with some spring rolls from the dumpling place.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> All you have to do is threaten Raffi with some spring rolls from the dumpling place.


Now THAT is an unfair shot! :rofl: :rofl:


----------

